# Kerry: $819,848 Tax Lien Is Clerical Error



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senator Says Campaign Owes No Penalties

*WASHINGTON -- *The Internal Revenue Service has filed a $819,848 tax lien against Sen. John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign, but Kerry on Wednesday blamed an IRS clerical error for the claim and said his campaign owes no tax penalties.

The Massachusetts Democrat said the IRS mishandled payroll tax forms that he said were correctly filed by his campaign in 2005.

"This is a clerical matter, nothing more, nothing less," said Kerry spokeswoman Whitney Smith.

IRS spokesman Anthony Burke declined comment Wednesday, adding that IRS employees are precluded by law from commenting on tax cases.

The IRS notified the Kerry campaign in January 2008 that it had failed to file certain payroll tax forms for the 2004 tax year.

Smith said the IRS must have lost the payroll forms since the Kerry campaign had previously filed them in 2005. But the Kerry campaign filed them again in 2008 in response to the IRS request, she said.

"The IRS contacted us last year about data they lost from the 2004 campaign," Smith said. "We gladly resubmitted all the forms needed to fill in the gaps, end of story."

Smith said the Kerry camp was surprised to learn the IRS had filed a tax lien based on the disputed W-2 payroll forms.

The IRS filed the lien earlier this year in the District of Columbia, saying it had tried to collect the money previously from the Kerry campaign.

"We have made a demand for payment of this liability, but it remains unpaid," according to the IRS tax lien.

Smith said the Kerry camp has been willing to provide the IRS additional documentation to resolve the matter. Kerry officials have been checking monthly with the IRS asking why the matter has yet to be resolved, but have not gotten an answer, she said.

The Washington Times first reported the tax lien against Kerry's campaign on Wednesday.

Kerry lost to former President George W. Bush in the 2004 race. Paperwork was filed last year with the Federal Election Commission closing down Kerry's 2004 campaign account.

Kerry: $819,848 Tax Lien Is Clerical Error - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

It's kinda funny that all of the recent tax-evading politicians are Democrats. The same people who don't have any problem with spending MY tax dollars like it's Christmas every day.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right its all a big mistake. Ever notice how its never our senator's fault?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

kerry is a scumbag!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> kerry is a scumbag!


That is the answer to his "Do you know who I am?" Questoion


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> That is the answer to his "Do you know who I am?" Questoion


I had the displeasure of meeting him once at a fundraiser. This guy was so Pompus that I just rolled my eyes at him and said "aalllllllllriggggghhhtttyyy then!" and walked away. He just stared at me because he couldn't believe i was such a bitch to him..lol

That's my "you're a dick" expression. When i do that to you, you know you're in trouble. I do that to clients who are so far beyond retarded that I just can't deal with them anymore.


----------



## slainte (Feb 9, 2007)

Both Kerry and Kennedy showed up at our barracks at Ft. Devens before we got deployed (1991).. Their photo op got ruined because no gave a shat that they were there and walked away.............(772MPCO)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He alerts his security when he notices that I am in attendance,
we have gone head to head a few times over Nam.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> He alerts his security when he notices that I am in attendance,
> we have gone head to head a few times over Nam.


Now THAT'S some funny stuff!! :BNANA:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He does not like being addressed as Commie Kerry which I do
any time I can get close enough.

As a Vietnam Vet he disgusts me and I will be the first to piss on his grave.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> He does not like being addressed as Commie Kerry which I do
> any time I can get close enough.
> 
> As a Vietnam Vet he disgusts me and I will be the first to piss on his grave.


I love you 

Kerry is a dick!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> He does not like being addressed as Commie Kerry which I do
> any time I can get close enough.
> 
> As a Vietnam Vet he disgusts me and I will be the first to piss on his grave.


Please, citing references and detail, explain the head to head confrontations that occured in Nam. This WILL in fact be the highlight of my day.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> He does not like being addressed as Commie Kerry which I do
> any time I can get close enough.
> 
> As a Vietnam Vet he disgusts me and I will be the first to piss on his grave.


He is a traitor. He should have been tried, convicted, and executed. Instead, he is representing our (err... his) interests in senate. Goes to show that the voting majority in MA is nothing but a bunch of Communists.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Please, citing references and detail, explain the head to head confrontations that occurred in Nam. This WILL in fact be the highlight of my day.


I never meet the chicken-shit in Nam if I had we may have had a
different senator in MA today.

I did run into him and Hanoi Jane at a protest and let them both know 
my thoughts.

I have been active in politics most of my life and have run into him 
many times.

He knows me by name and reputation and my thoughts about his
military dis-service to the USA. The swift boat vets were 100% correct
in their battle with him.

He has been to White's Of Westport many times for political functions
in the last few years,I have been politely asked to leave on more than 
one occasion when I confronted him. He does not have the balls to stand up
one on one and needs his security to back him.

He is just as much of a fraud as Obama and without his wifes money
he is nothing.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> He does not like being addressed as Commie Kerry which I do
> any time I can get close enough.
> 
> As a Vietnam Vet he disgusts me and I will be the first to piss on his grave.


By the way, I'd like to be the second to piss on his grave since you already called firsts.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I miss the Swift Boat Vets. Thank God for them. Otherwise he might have been our president.


----------

